# Dirk Nowitzki and Jason Kidd believe the Dallas Mavericks can win it all



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

> *Dirk Nowitzki and Jason Kidd believe the Dallas Mavericks can win it all*
> 
> Q: First of all, do you two guys like each other?
> 
> ...


http://www.star-telegram.com/287/story/997472.html


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow... Dirk speaking so highly of a guy who couldn't stay on the roster at BOS, MIN, and HOU....

I hope he develops like Bass did.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

He did have two amazing shooting nights in the preseason, so yea let's hope he develops like Bass did.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Let's hope he can maintain that level and get some minutes to showcase his abilities when it actually matters.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Well...no expectations means they're bound to grow, right?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Well hearing this makes me a little bit more excited for the season to start, but I'm still not anticipating the season as much as I would like.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

JKidd wants to win a ring so bad (I hope he gets it too)
Haven't seen much of Gerald Green but I know he's athletic and Kidd will bring the best out of him.
Excited to see the Mavs this year big J5 fan!


----------

